# updated pics of cheif.... needing id



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

He's getting more blue... heres a before pic:









and about 3 weeks later (taken last night):


----------



## Dariusasta (Jan 2, 2002)

Tropheops sp. "Chilumba"


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think it's a Tropheops.

I'm leaning more towards a Cynotilapia of some type, but it could also be a cross between two species.

That's the problem with buying lone fish like this from a source that doesn't properly identify them. It can be impossible to id them for breeding purposes.

He's certainly a nice fish, but you may never be 100% positive of what he is.

Kim


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, for my two cents it looks very much like an overweight Psuedotropheus sp. enlongatus ornatus that is in transition from the female/juvenile dirty yellow coloration to the adult male blue on blue barred coloration. This is also a very common fish at the big box pet stores, at least in my area.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

does look like the color phases of a Tropheops... except the mouth/face doesn't look right


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

This might help:

Female - 









Male -


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

I just can't match the facial features up w/ the fish that you are posting...


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Fair enough, but if it turns completely to the blue on blue coloration I'll be waiting for my praises! :thumb:


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

oh, I will be posting updated pics as he changes... and def let you know if he changes to all blue/black...


----------

